# how many calories u consume during a cycle



## Jada (Aug 12, 2013)

So I wanted to know sort of like a ball park figure how much more calories u guys consume when on cycle Compared to when ur off cycle.


----------



## Yaya (Aug 12, 2013)

You rice and beans eating fuck


----------



## R1rider (Aug 12, 2013)

I eat about 4500-5000 kals daily and that keeps me between 255-260lbs with around 13-15% bf, where i want to be. To gain more i would probably get in 5500-6000 kals. Some days when i eat a little junk food i get in 7-8000. 

I am more into power-lifting, so i dont really count calories. If i see or want something, i eat it. 

Im on blast and cruise, crusing atm with test 250 and npp 300mg


----------



## R1rider (Aug 12, 2013)

I remember when i started my first cycle @ 25. I was on the i see food diet. I would grill a steak or chicken, a couple of baked potatoes and fry up some bacon in a pan. The fried bacon along with all the fat would go on top of my steak/chicken potatoes etc. Thats what it took for me to gain and got me from 200-235ish when i finished my cycle.

Eating junk food is good every now and then. If you have a good metabolism, your workouts are all dailed in, a little junk food will not hurt you. I see so many people get caught up in the eat clean philosophy, which is great and i admire people who can do that. Eating clean will only let you gain so much. So whatever works for you

no need to run all kinds of gear, keep it simple and eat calories for size.


----------



## grind4it (Aug 12, 2013)

I try and stay under 12% BF. when I'm trying to gain I'm usally around 4-4,5K. My maintance is 3,300. I'm currently at 225.


----------



## RedLang (Aug 13, 2013)

Hey Jada i was eating around 5200 calories to gain by week 8-12 (400-500g a week) on cycle @168 and now im on cycle cutting and eating around 3100


----------



## goesto11 (Aug 13, 2013)

RedLang said:


> Hey Jada i was eating around 5200 calories to gain by week 8-12 (400-500g a week) on cycle @168 and now im on cycle cutting and eating around 3100


just test?
@168 that's a *huge* surplus. I read Matt Kroc was eating around 6000 cals a day @ 220 lbs. 
What kind of results have you gotten? Interested to hear more about it if you have time.


----------



## RedLang (Aug 13, 2013)

Yeah basic low dose test cycle with Var. I dont care too much about size mate, im all for bodyweight to strength. My maintenance is around 3600. I have a fairly strenuous job so need a little more i guess. Sounds crazy but im planning on cutting down to 150 or so, then lean up to around 170. See how we go.


----------



## jyoung8j (Aug 13, 2013)

I eat around 3k to maintain.. 2500 to cut... 4k-4500 for size.. atleast last yr did..


----------



## Jada (Aug 14, 2013)

jyoung8j said:


> I eat around 3k to maintain.. 2500 to cut... 4k-4500 for size.. atleast last yr did..



U must b my twin! 
Thanks guys for the response


----------



## jyoung8j (Aug 14, 2013)

Idk bout twin but bout same body frame.. lol


----------

